# Certified Location Surrey



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, I finally stayed at a Certified Location in the Camping & Caravaning Club in Surrey.

How wonderful!!!!!

A field in the middle of nowhere, yet only 1 hr 20 mins from the very centre of London.

I was the only one there..... Wondeful.

I stayed with countryside all around, a stream, footpaths, and wonderful walking country.

A fabulous pub nearby http://www.theparrot.co.uk and an amazing butcher / posh grocer with home raised game pie, a cheese room, wow (Butchers Hall, Forest Green)

And a short drive to Leith Hill and amazing views of the North Downs.

Fabulous facilities - for motorhomers - clean, convenient chemical disposal point, drinking water, rubbish, and electricity hook ups.

And lovely people who own the field and live there.

I shall be going back. 

V happy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds excellent - glad you enjoyed it.

Are you going to tell us the name of the site?


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I love CL's and CS's, we have stayed in some terrific ones and so peaceful!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> Sounds excellent - glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Are you going to tell us the name of the site?


Absolutely not. Going to keep it all to myself! ;-) unless someone PMs me nicely!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i'll find it , the wife works opposite the parrot pub.

Dennis


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think the site blongs to Charles if its the one its very nice around there


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Its probably this one.

Horsham - Bridgham Cottage
Horsham Road
Forest Green
Nr Horsham
Surrey
RH5 5PP

Email: [email protected]

Site Owner/s: Mr C Taylor


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

could be ;-)

beautiful

I intend to go lots


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds excellent - glad you enjoyed it.
> ...


Ah, mystery now solved then. 

In any case, it sounds very good, but promise I won't tell anybody else about it. :wink:


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

When I read this post I thought great!! somewhere to stay near my sister when we visit England in September.
So I e-mailed the owner for a price per night, without electricity, he e-mailed back Quoting £15 8O 15 POUNDS!!! to park in a field! he must be kidding!! 
Trouble is we are spoilt in france with the lovely Aires which are sometimes free, Oh well! no wonder he did'nt have any other customers staying when the lady who posted on this forum stayed there. Bambi 2


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When I see 'CL' mentioned I always look at the comments as we are Caravan Club members.
Sadly this one is a 'CS', (Certified Site)......C&CC :roll: :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Indeed.

I have now done the DD thing (direct debit0 for both clubs...

So I never need worry

Not sure whether financialy it makes sense, but I can't be bothered to calculate it, life's too short


----------

